# ways to eliminate aquarium/ vivarium odors



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

While its not a "stinky" smell, my firebellied toad tank and my mantella sump have a definite, "aquarium odor," that is generally present in a properly cycled fish or frog tank. Its not at all like H2S smell, more like a real pond or like soil, almost like a cross between the smell of soil and yeast from baking bread..

Problem is, it builds up quite a lot in my room just from my bombina tank, but its best not to cover it fully as bombina appreciate lower humidity and good air circulation.

But the strong scent annoys me from time to time, as it's very noticiable in my room.

I could easily move them downstairs, but its more fun to keep them upstairs in my bedroom :wink: 

Are there any ways to eliminate it? Any kind of air purifier or something?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Try filtering with an active carbon. 

Ed


----------



## Jesse (Sep 19, 2005)

*Are you sure it's your tanks...*

Hi,

I had the same problem, but the fruit flies were contributing to most of the smell, so I moved them to the garage and bought one of those air filters.

Jesse


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Ed, do you know the source of the smell? I suspect its enzymes secreted by nitrifying bacteria.

How often would you change the carbon?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

I love the way people think Aquariums smell, mine smells of whatever flowers are growing out of it, and the water smells like rain after a thunder storm, the fresh ionic smell.

My suggestion for the sump is this. 

Airation:

This will hopefully break up the heavy protien layer at the surface of the water, responsible for the majority of the smells.

Filtration:

I think a small air driven filter in the sump will help to synthasise some of those excess nutrients your nostrils are picking up.

Fertilisation:

By adding a little trace elements to the plants, they will in turn take up more nutrients from the water. Therefore reducing smelly stinks further.


So iltimately, all your going to have to do is buy a small air driven spnonge filter for the sump. If 90% of all nutrients collect at the surface of the water, and your sump is pumping from the bottom, id say its acting as quite an efficient nutrient sink. 

Before you put the filter in, empty that thing and refill with frsh RO/DI. You may as well help it out initially. And also remove all decaying plant matter you can. this will also help reduce the load


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I like the smell of aquariums too, just if the water doesn't smell as "fishy," and it doesn't take your breath away every time you enter the room. :lol:


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The smells are typically due to the decomposition of protiens whether by bacterial action or self decomposition. 

The carbon will bind up and remove anything that has some double bonds attached to it, and then will provide a aerobic substrate to support more bacteria to digest the protiens. 

Often this smell can be stronger in tanks that have too slow a water turn over under the false bottom leading to partial anaerobic decomposition. This may reduce itself as more plant roots colonize the substrate as this can reduce some of the anaerobic regions. 


Some comments. 

Ed


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

protien skimmer (for a salt tank) in the sump


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

As I understand it, skimmers are very inefficient in freshwater systems as the density of the water and the surface tension of the water prevents them from readily pulling off the protiens. They will increase the amount of surface area exposed for O2 exchange but this may not affect the anaerobic decomposition odors from the false bottoms. 

Ed


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

Ed said:


> As I understand it, skimmers are very inefficient in freshwater systems as the density of the water and the surface tension of the water prevents them from readily pulling off the protiens. They will increase the amount of surface area exposed for O2 exchange but this may not affect the anaerobic decomposition odors from the false bottoms.
> 
> Ed



Infact they dont even work for freshawater systems at all. Not unless youve got £5,000 to spare for a high pressure Koi skimmer. And even then you have to have a bit of salt in the water.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

they do work, just not on the smaller scale that people want to use. If you could set up a a skimmer with a diameter of about 6 feet and about 30 feet tall, you would probably be able to get a substantial protien removal. This effect can be seen in streams with a higher organic load downstream from turbulant areas like wing dams. Under the right conditions at these areas, a stiff yellow-brown organic rich foam can reach heights of 3-4 feet. It is just impractical on a small scale. 


Ed


----------

